# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  [خَوَاطِرُ لاَ تَسُرُّ الخَاطِر3]... بَغدادُ ثُورِي

## ابن الطيب

ذكرتني قصيدة (يا بنت هارون) في مشاركة الأخ بذل الخير بأبيات  كتبتها قديما في نفس الموضوع، وما دُمْتُ مسترسلا في الخواطر التي لا تسر الخاطر فلا بأس من إيرادها في موضوع مستقل ، والفضل _كما قيل : للمتقدم_

ياسائلي عن بلادٍ شابَهُ الكدرُ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: هل من جوابٍ تراه العينُ أو خبَرُ 
سائل نجوم السَّما تجبكَ في مضض :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والدمع  يجري من عينها وينحدرُ
إن  الأعادي  تنادوا  دونما  كللٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فما  توانوا  زمانا  و لا   ضجروا
بغداد ثوري وثوري وانثري حمما :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   فالنصر حق  من الله لمن صبروا
أَلْفَوا   هناك  المقارعين  قد وقفوا :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صفًّا  أُباةً  فما حادوا و لا  عَثروا
كتائب  الحق  قد أعلت بلا وجلٍ :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أعلام   عزٍّ   دونها     النظرُ
دَكُّوا  عُروشَ  بُغاةٍ  غَرَّهم  عدد :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   دَكَّا  فلاحَتْ لنا  مِمَّا لَقوا عِبَرُ

----------


## أمة القادر

اللهم انصر جندك و عبادك الموحدين و أذلّ أعداءك

بارككم الله و سددكم

----------


## الأقصى

الله يحفظ أهل السنة ويوحد صفهم وينصرهم على القوم الكافرين

----------

